# Cedar Point Fee ?



## Ripper (Aug 13, 2010)

Anyone know how much the fee is to fish from Cedar Point Pier?

Thanks


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Never been but heres a #
CALL *1-251-873-4476* FOR THE LATEST FISHING REPORT AND TRAVEL INFORMATION


----------



## Ripper (Aug 13, 2010)

thanks lastcast


----------



## fool injected (Jul 30, 2010)

it's 5.00,and you get your wrist stamped when you pay.The stamp is good for 24 hours.


----------



## Ripper (Aug 13, 2010)

thanks,went out there this past weekend and caught a truckload of white trout,and had some good runs on live bait but no hookups.


----------

